# Filling Lionchief Plus Smoke Unit?



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I know this has been discussed but I can't find it anywhere. My new lionchief plus camelback manual says to add 4 drops of fluid. This is clearly a joke because it includes a pipette and it's a fan driven unit. How much fluid does this engine take? Is it the normal 20 drops? 

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a throwback from the LC (not plus) puffers, add around 15-20 drops and see where you stand.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks John. I did that and it took a while to start smoking after letting it sit for a half hour with the fluid in it. Both times I've run it cold so far it's taken about 2 minutes to start smoking. Is that normal?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Two minutes sounds like a lot, mine starts after 10 seconds or so. Remember, they are powering down the smoke unit when it stops, so it takes a bit to get warmed up.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

In both cases the engine has been sitting for a while after filling. Tonight I tried it again and even right after filling the time to smoke was around a minute. This is with the engine running as it does not seem to smoke in neutral. Some interesting choices by Lionel. MTH does a much better job here.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Once the engine gets going it does smoke ok. It just takes a bit. Even going to neutral and then switching back can take 10-20 seconds to start seeing smoke again. I might crack it open and take a look. I did notice that the Lionel unit seems to be prone to bubbles. If run slowly, after 5 or so minutes, the smoke starts to decrease. Blowing down the stack makes it look like the video. I wasn't using the pipette though so maybe it really needs the fluid added deep into it.

It could just be the difference in engines. Being used to ps2 might have spoiled me


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Comparing the MTH smoke to the LC+ is not really a fair comparison, MTH really does have the corner on smoke production. Many of my newer Legacy steamers give MTH a run for it's money as far as smoke, but the LC+ just isn't in the same league.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I get what you're saying but I think it is a fair comparison. The MTH engine is part of a $300 RTR set and is 10 years old. The Lionel engine is a mid range engine generally in the $300-$400 range by itself. 

I was expecting the smoke to not as good based off previous reviews but in many ways the MTH engine is superior. Not having smoke in neutral is my biggest complaint on the Lionel engine. If it had that I'd not be as disappointed. Still I'm happy for the price :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do like the fact that the MTH RTR sets come with a full command locomotive, not to mention the legendary MTH smoke. Probably why I only own one LC+, my Camelback.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been really disappointed with the smoke output from this engine. Seemed to only be visible when going really slow and puffing. Once moving it would dissipate fast until I slowed down some more. I filled the unit with ~20 drops at the beginning of every run using the included pipette. So fluid was right in the unit. 

Last night I took the engine apart to see what I was dealing with. I was not surprised to see that standard lionel block of dense insulation as the batting. Why they would use that when they even recommend via youtube videos replacing with the rope wick is beyond me. I was surprised to see how much of it was already burned onto the resistor after maybe 5 hours of runtime with the smoke unit on. I had to rip it apart to get it off and clean up the resistor. 









Replaced it with some slightly used lionel rope wick and it is smoking a lot better. Still no where near MTH like but much better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, let's with dispense with one myth, no way the LC+ is going to match the MTH locomotives for smoke. 

The reason it takes a spell for the LC+ to start smoking is they turn off the smoke element with it's not moving. It would be cool to have idle smoke like the MTH and Legacy, but they didn't do that for the LC+ line.

For what it is, I'm happy with the smoke from my LC+ Camelback, not prodigious, but not wimpy either.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think it's a myth. I'm well aware it won't be close as it's a single resistor and a much smaller reservoir than an MTH smoke unit. Just wanted to say it's better with the rope wick if anyone else is looking for better smoke, still no where near mth level of course  For what it is I'm still disappointed in it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do find the choice of wick has a significant effect on the level of smoke from various smoke units, so your observation is certainly valid and useful.


----------

